# Felt Manic--gut oder schlecht



## Freerider_01 (7. Februar 2011)

Hi

hab ein gebrauchtes Felt Manic angeboten bekommen, 3 Jahre alt.
Daugt das Rad was oder eher nicht?


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (7. Februar 2011)

Partlist wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agent_steed (8. Februar 2011)

Was für eine Partlist, das ist ein Komplettrad. 
Für kleines Geld kann man das nehmen, wenn es sich nicht vermeiden lässt.


----------



## Freerider_01 (8. Februar 2011)

meinst du , das es nicht gut ist? würde es ein bisschen umbauen, um es auf meine Bedürfnisse aufzubauen (Bremse, mit der Zeit Laufräder, Gabel,..) aber zum anfangen denke ich,reicht es so auch oder?


----------



## Ikonoklast (8. Februar 2011)

Es ist schlichtweg Scheise, sry für den Ausdruck, aber rausgeschmissenes Geld! Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## Freerider_01 (8. Februar 2011)

ok ...

naja viel mehr als 150 möcht ich nicht ausgeben. Ich weiß, verdammt wenig aber als Schüler hab ichs nicht so dick und außerdem noch ein Enduro im Keller.
Will ein BMX zum rumtricksen auf den Dirts in der Nähe und hab ein paar Step-ups im Garten...


----------



## agent_steed (10. Februar 2011)

Man sollte vielleicht mal auf dem Teppich bleiben, für 150 Euro und ein paar mittelfristigen Updates/grades ist das doch für den Anfang OK. Also echt. Das es kein Überknaller ist, sollte wohl klar sein.


----------



## Ikonoklast (11. Februar 2011)

Man sollte aber auch sagen, dass das Rad spätestens nach einem Monat keinen Spaß mehr macht und in einem Monat immernoch nicht mehr Kohlen da sind. Also vielleicht mal den Rad Kauf hinten anstellen und zwei Monate Zeitungen austragen, dann reichts gleich für etwas anständiges was auch länger Spaß macht.


----------



## RISE (11. Februar 2011)

FÃ¼r 150â¬ gibt es mit GlÃ¼ck besseres, Felt in Kombination mit alt hÃ¤lt dich schneller von BMX fern als manche "Alter" sagen kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Daniel_D (13. Februar 2011)

http://www.uk-mtb.com/index.php?topic=1410.0

Hey, das hat sogar Carbonspacer! 

Im Ernst, die Laufräder sind alles andere als uptodate, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das ein solides Rad. Das Manic war ja auch nicht das billigste Rad von Felt und Dirt nicht unbedingt die materialintensivste Sportart.


----------



## luki12345 (2. März 2011)

Also dass Felt schlecht ist stimmt überhaupt nicht... es ist eine gute Marke und ich hab dieses Jahr zu Weihnachten das neue Felt Ethic bekommen und bin sehr zufrieden damit! Zum anfangen eine sehr gute Marke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (2. März 2011)

Ja gut, wobei zwei Monate (ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass du es so lange hast, dieses Jahr war nämlich noch kein Weihnachten) auch noch nichts über die Haltbarkeit eines Rades aussagen. Sicherlich mag Felt generell keine schlechte Marke sein, in Sachen BMX sind sie meiner Meinung nach aber einfach nicht uptodate.


----------



## Hertener (2. März 2011)

Felt - Geschichte

so, und nun wieder zurück zu BMX ...


----------

